# Missing my girls



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm at work for the first time since bringing home the chicks. Is it bad that I really thought about bringing them with me??!! Haha


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

They are small enough and would love to be in your packet all nice and cozy. Lol. That's why I think we should have a "bring your pet to work day".


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Explaining those little chips coming from my pocket to my patients might be interesting!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

It's your new ringtone! Lol


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Those little buggers sure do know how to steal the heart in short order don't they. I know I could never get done with work fast enough so I could get back home to my babies. I still get antsy 3 yrs. later, when I can't get home at a reasonable hour so they can spend at least a little time outside before bedtime. Having to be gone that one night a week for 7 weeks for clinicals and (gasp) have to rely on hubby to care for my girls was nerve wracking. Couple times he didn't take care of their water so it was horrid. Never mind I had fresh water right there with the food for him to take out to them. Thank gosh that part of my class is over and done! Have to say though, those girls sure were extra happy to see me when I'd get home.


----------

